# The art student on my train last night.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To the art student on the 18:37 from Marylebone to High Wycombe.

I noticed you when you first got on the train, hard not to really with your Modfather haircut, ripped jeans and huge rolled up charcoal drawing.

I noticed you too when you got off the train as you'd obviously not chaged your clothes for a while and stank.

Unfortunately, I didn't notice until you'd gone that the rolled up piece of shit that you were probably unjustifiably proud of wasn't a charcoal drawing at all. It was a painting.

How do I know this? Because I noticed a huge fucking drop of paint on the toes of my trainers. Suede toes. Cream. They do not, therefore, look very good now that they have a fucking great big grey splodge on them you prick.

It's a good job I didn't notice this before you got off the train as I was fucking seething.

Perfectly good pair of trainers ruined, because of your selfish twatty behaviour. I hope your tutors label you talentless and he closest you ever get to Tate Modern is when you're turning tricks in the back alleys nearby.

C U N T


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your trainers, Kell,

Reckon your could win a poetry award with that account though. I'd buy it. That would make a great poster.  

WHy don't you track this fiend down like the dog that he is and help him to understand your pain and suffering by sharing a little with him. Open him up to the realities of letting one persons existance impact negatively and directly on that of someone else.

Or you could just chalk it up as an accident by someone growing up and finding their way in the world. I'm sure if you have kids and they grow up to be art students you'll still love them when the think they have reinvented a fashion and are producincing their "early works"...

Only a pair of trainers, mate. Last night as I was leaving the new office I saw a kid killed in a car crash where a van was being followed by police and the van found its way as some rate of knotts into the side of a Civic type R reducing the passenger side in width by about 18 inches it seemed to me as a casual observer. Now that is a tragedy, even though the surviving driver looked like a chav. :roll:

Get some stain remover, fella life's too short :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Cream Suede trainers....... NICE....

I take it you have never tried to clean suede before?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Sounds like he improved them free of charge. You should be grateful :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oi - don't flame my flame.

Fuck off the lot of ya.

And for the record, they were (are) deadstock Adidas Samoas.










And Loz - I know it's not a tragedy on a grand scale, but last year when I flamed life in general for killing the 11 hour old baby of a friend of mine I was told that the flame room of a car forum was no such place for such sentimental whining. :?

Which was nice.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You wear trainers to go to work? That is so scruffy.

If you had proper leather shoes on, you would be able to clean them straight on.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Oi - don't flame my flame.
> 
> Fuck off the lot of ya.
> 
> ...


They're trainers...... just a pair of trainers...... you wear them... you either get them dirty or someone else does..... unless you used them purely as slippers.....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> You were trainers to go to work? That is so scruffy.


and ? - always wear them unless meeting customers. You can still do smart / casual with a nice pair of trainers.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Never mind Kell you have 49 other pairs to choose from ..... and a splodge of paint is nothing to what Kell Junior will be covering you in in a very few weeks time!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Kell, mixed feelings mate....on one hand I was once an art student (photography not fine art) so I will always have a soft spot for people who do something a bit creative in early life (it would be a boring world if everyone did IT degrees!) BUT I am a trainer nut as well (just bought a pair of 35th anniversary adidas) so I too would want to hunt him down and create a wprk of art with his lower inrestine.... sorry about your shoes mate would a little white spirit take it off?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTwiggy said:


> Kell, mixed feelings mate....on one hand I was once an art student (photography not fine art) so I will always have a soft spot for people who do something a bit creative in early life (it would be a boring world if everyone did IT degrees!) BUT I am a trainer nut as well (just bought a pair of 35th anniversary adidas) so I too would want to hunt him down and create a wprk of art with his lower inrestine.... sorry about your shoes mate would a little white spirit take it off?


Inrestine!!!..................................are we all to talk like Scooby Doo in here?? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Kell, mixed feelings mate....on one hand I was once an art student (photography not fine art) so I will always have a soft spot for people who do something a bit creative in early life (it would be a boring world if everyone did IT degrees!) BUT I am a trainer nut as well (just bought a pair of 35th anniversary adidas) so I too would want to hunt him down and create a wprk of art with his lower inrestine.... sorry about your shoes mate would a little white spirit take it off?


I was also an art student - did art at college, history of art, photography, graphic design, life drawing, the lot.

So I understand all that. I just can't believe that you would take a wet painting anywhere with you.

Going to have to look at some options this weekend for getting them clean.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > You were trainers to go to work? That is so scruffy.
> 
> 
> and ? - always wear them unless meeting customers. You can still do smart / casual with a nice pair of trainers.


I think trainers are only for training. Unless you are a teenager.

This is also why they are called trainers and not all day/office shoes. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > You were trainers to go to work? That is so scruffy.
> ...


Agree in a way, but if your coming into the office for a few hours "popping in" i dont beleive smart is necessary, so trainers are acceptable.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Oi - don't flame my flame.
> 
> Fuck off the lot of ya.
> 
> ...


You've gone soft living down south too long :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Somewhere, there's an art student saying to his friends...

"If I find that slaphead Geordie [email protected] who kicked my painting, I'm gonna fucking kill him..."

:lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> Somewhere, there's an art student saying to his friends...
> 
> "If I find that slaphead Geordie [email protected] who kicked my painting, I'm gonna fucking kill him..."
> 
> :lol:


Funniest thing I've read today since the opening post. You two should be a double act!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

:-* (_x_)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> You've gone soft living down south too long :roll:


You're right, I should have just lamped him anyway. Just for being a student.



jampott said:


> Somewhere, there's an art student saying to his friends...
> 
> "If I find that slaphead Geordie [email protected] who kicked my painting, I'm gonna fucking kill him..."


I prefer the term eggshell blonde.

And besides, I din't kick his painting, it was dripping paint all over the floor (and my shoes)

Lastly, I'm incredibly glad I *don't* have to wear proper shoes to go to work. It means that I can turn up in whatever I want and not worry about it. I pity the rest of you that have to go in in a suit or 'uniform' as I prefer to call them.

In fact, our account people are called 'suits' and it's a derogatory term.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> To the art student on the 18:37 from Marylebone to High Wycombe.
> 
> I noticed you when you first got on the train, hard not to really with your Modfather haircut, ripped jeans and huge rolled up charcoal drawing.
> 
> ...


Nicely flamed.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Kell said:


> Perfectly good pair of trainers ruined, because of your selfish twatty behaviour. I hope your tutors label you talentless and he closest you ever get to Tate Modern is when you're turning tricks in the back alleys nearby.
> 
> C U N T


Trouble is a splodge of paint on a new pair of trainers is exactly the sort of shite you get at the Tate modern!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

in america some guy shot the other guy dead for steping on his brand new nike air's.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lastly, I'm incredibly glad I don't have to wear proper shoes to go to work. It means that I can turn up in whatever I want and not worry about it. I pity the rest of you that have to go in in a suit or 'uniform' as I prefer to call them.
> 
> In fact, our account people are called 'suits' and it's a derogatory term.


I agree with this too. Wearing a suit daily is not nice and I am lucky that I don't have to do it either. I can wear anything I like in the office as well (even trainers if I wanted), but I just find trainers are not good for anybody, beyond teen age.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> > Lastly, I'm incredibly glad I don't have to wear proper shoes to go to work. It means that I can turn up in whatever I want and not worry about it. I pity the rest of you that have to go in in a suit or 'uniform' as I prefer to call them.
> >
> > In fact, our account people are called 'suits' and it's a derogatory term.
> 
> ...


Yeah but if you got a cupboard full of expensive Italian suits you would be talking differently 

Plus the girls like a well dressed man


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > Lastly, I'm incredibly glad I don't have to wear proper shoes to go to work. It means that I can turn up in whatever I want and not worry about it. I pity the rest of you that have to go in in a suit or 'uniform' as I prefer to call them.
> ...


Don't forget the ones that smell good too....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

saint said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Yep, dress nice, smell nice, hair in place... your nearly there Tactile :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


  :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dont know why the name _Tactile_ comes up in every Topic :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Out of touch (Mar 13, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Hmmm - nearly...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Out of touch said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


And your point caller?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

vlastan said:


> > Lastly, I'm incredibly glad I don't have to wear proper shoes to go to work. It means that I can turn up in whatever I want and not worry about it. I pity the rest of you that have to go in in a suit or 'uniform' as I prefer to call them.
> >
> > In fact, our account people are called 'suits' and it's a derogatory term.
> 
> ...


Shut up you old fart. :wink: I wear trainers to work and it's had fuck all impact on my ability to do my job.

I passionately hate having to wear a suit, its so fucking unnecessary. Sod the clients, if you're spouting shit no amount of designer gear or pretty ties are going to cut the mustard. Clothes certainly do not make the man unless you're a vain c u n t.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > Lastly, I'm incredibly glad I don't have to wear proper shoes to go to work. It means that I can turn up in whatever I want and not worry about it. I pity the rest of you that have to go in in a suit or 'uniform' as I prefer to call them.
> ...


I'm a vain c u n t then.. :lol: 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> passionately hate having to wear a suit, its so fucking unnecessary. Sod the clients, if you're spouting shit no amount of designer gear or pretty ties are going to cut the mustard. Clothes certainly do not make the man unless you're a vain c u n t.


  - Like to wear a suit occasionally but agree with all above 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Clothes certainly do not make the man unless you're a vain c u n t.


_"clothes maketh the man"_

Blimey! so millions of us have been wrong for years, betcha wear disigner trainers, shirts, jeans etc tho' Waheed :wink:

The only cnut's are the punters that pay ridiculously inflated prices for anything with a label on it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Clothes certainly do not make the man unless you're a vain c u n t.
> ...


So if you are going to use that argument with clothes why not apply it to cars? :roll: :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Clothes certainly do not make the man unless you're a vain c u n t.
> ...


Like us and our cars and everything needed to keep them clean and on the road??? :wink:

2-0 Liverpool................... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Clothes certainly do not make the man unless you're a vain c u n t.
> ...


I don't wear anything designer if I can help it mate - can't stand being a walking billboard. If I buy something its cos I like it and don't really give a crap about the name. I think most of my clothes are by a designer called "Gypsy" 'cos my other half keeps telling me I look interesting in my gypsy clothes.

My mate has an enormous amount of Diesel jeans. At a Â£120 a pop that's just fucking ridiculous, his argument is they last longer than any other jeans (according to a very scientific research by FHM magazine). For a Â£120 I'd expect the bastards to do the walking for me.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


I agree to this as well. Spending money on designer clothes just because of the label if mad. Unless of course it is something that you really like.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kell said:


>


Get your whites whiter than white with DAZ!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just read this and the thing which I can't get out of my head is this vision of the student rushing home to his student digs and showing his student freinds what he had been doing all day - except the stupid fuck had forgotten that when he rolled his masterpice up - the paint was still wet.  Doh!!

It probably would have looked like one of those images they use for Psychology - is it two faces or a vase 

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Keep those trainers as is, hope you havent cleaned them yet, if the guy gets famous you will have one of his first works.

Name it....
"Dribble to High Wycombe" :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> It probably would have looked like one of those images they use for Psychology - is it two faces or a vase
> 
> Graham


He turned a self portrait into a "scream"


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Kell said:


> To the art student on the 18:37 from Marylebone to High Wycombe.
> 
> I noticed you when you first got on the train, hard not to really with your Modfather haircut, ripped jeans and huge rolled up charcoal drawing.
> 
> ...


Let's get back to the point here - this is one of the best constructed, nicely evolving and insidiously powerful flames posted here for some time.

Well done I say.

And sorry about your shoes. Even if they are a bit naff. And you have 40 others... [must stop!]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thank you for the last comment. It's nice to be appreciated.

As for the digressionary tack this thread took, I also like wearing suits occasionally, but you're mistaken if you think that people look better in suits than in 'casual' gear as a matter of course.

A well constructed casual outfit (even with traniers in it) can be a lot more appealing than a cheap suit.

Admittedly, few things look better than a well groomed man in a tailored suit.*

*Did I really just type that? Maybe I am gay after all. :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

a well groomed fit, man with a dash of aftershave and pair of churches brogues on his feet and clean well manicured hands is going to turn mens and womens heads in the city more than anyone less famous than George Clooney wearing nice jeans and an shirt and trainers. That is just how it is. We dress to impress. anyone who thinks otherwise needs to explain why they are not modeling then latest Potato sack and a pair of clarks shoes.

Back to the flame.

If I were rating it I'd give it a 9 out of 10.

the 1 remaining point has to go to whoever wrote that bit about "somewhere there is an art student saying.... "

Pure class thread!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> a well groomed fit, man with a dash of aftershave and pair of churches brogues on his feet and clean well manicured hands is going to turn mens and womens heads in the city more than anyone less famous than George Clooney wearing nice jeans and an shirt and trainers. That is just how it is. We dress to impress. anyone who thinks otherwise needs to explain why they are not modeling then latest Potato sack and a pair of clarks shoes.
> 
> Back to the flame.
> 
> ...


That was JampoTT - sure you don't want to reconsider? :wink:


----------

